# ingersoll rand 242-5c3



## stewart4455 (Jun 16, 2021)

Our fire station just got a used 3 phase air compressor. Everything works fine on first startup but the unloader is not working. I can't fine any info on how to adjust or repair the centrifugal unloader. Any help would be great


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

stewart4455 said:


> Our fire station just got a used 3 phase air compressor. Everything works fine on first startup but the unloader is not working. I can't fine any info on how to adjust or repair the centrifugal unloader. Any help would be great


try this place for parts
Ingersoll Rand Type 30 Model 242 Parts and Kits | eCompressed Air
and ingersol
*click here for ingersol rand*
*there is a doc library there for manuals
and a section on locator for local to you parts.*


----------

